# My Goldberg Variations (original compositions)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like to consider this set of compositions my Goldberg Variations, just for fun! :devil:

The tunes are fun though, and I'm happy with the way everything came out.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fsets


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm definitely proud of this release. No doubt, I will not be taking this one down.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I changed the location of the album to bandcamp.

www.nakulan.bandcamp.com


----------

